# How Often Do You Use A Flirt Pole With Your Dogs? *moved to equipment from general*



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I only use mine once or twice a week, but have heard that too much adrenalized activity isn't good the dogs. All of my dogs know that when it's time to stop playing, it's time to stop. I was just curious about how often some of you use your flirt poles, and if you notice any problems with your dog 'coming down' from the adrenaline afterwards?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I used one with Gnash for a few weeks when he was say 3 months old or so, did not use it after as he improved targeting and did not need more drive. With Creasy there was no need to use it.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I use mine almost daily with Lola.. didn't know you could use it too much. I'll be paying attention to this thread!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use one with Karlo now and then as a reward after tracking...he has to find the fox tail and that is whats on the flirtpole. It's harder to use with a full grown dog, but still fun. I don't use it for anything other than the 'fun' aspect. 
For a pup, I'd use it to expel energy and have never seen the dogs off switch break due to the flirtpole.


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

I use it like once or twice a week, but I never knew you could use it too much!!! Are you saying it can increase drive?? I've never had a problem (just some extra jumping and hand biting, sassing due to increased excitement) but after about 30m. she crashes and takes a nice nap. I love it!! It was a godsend when I discovered it. I think it's great for training (sit, down, leave it, drop it etc.).


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

JMCrowley said:


> Are you saying it can increase drive???


Well if you use it in that mode then yes it can enhance prey by a small amount (a dog is what it is). So if you have a low prey animal, you can enhance it a lil bit with careful use (not letting bite, more misses and maybe 1-2 bites till you see increase in dog's intensity, speed and targeting). 

On the other hand with high drive dogs you only use it sparingly and very carefully with super fast side to side motion. I see videos of people using a huge pole in slooww swinging motion with dog slowly ambling along then losing interest and looking around! Don't know what the goal is there but it ain't achieving anything. So like any other tool, it is just a tool and really depends on how you use it with that particular dog.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

I use it maybe once or twice a month. I used to use it more often, but Rainer got waaay too obsessed with it. He sprints full out chasing it when we do play. He's had a few slips and tumbles and always gets right back up to chase the toy. 

I didn't like that he would obsess over it so much (literally just sit there and stare at it when we would come back from walks and ignore commands- I leave it outside). He loves when we do play with it though. I make sure to do a lot of obedience before we play.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Two to three times a day. Mostly two but sometimes he has no interest in fetch.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

When I used one for my pup it was once a day for 3-5 minutes. Once he was was really going for it, and I noticed some too hard turns and legs slipping I stopped. 

I get worried about the constant stress to the inside joints. It's tough on growing joints to be pounding around in a circle at high speeds. I found hiking at managed paces better for tiring out my boy than the pole. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i think a flirt pole is good for drive building with a pup. as the dog grows and gets faster and more powerful i get wayyyy too paranoid of them tearing something. too much crashing into the ground and trying to change direction in mid air for my liking. i'd rather my dog be running in straight lines instead of running in a tight circle and leaning to one side. with a pup its fine as they dont have the burst like adults do but with the adults i'd rather play fetch. the dog is still running hard but not in tight circles and quick changes in direction


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

ignore that bad advice. exercise the dog as much as possible, it cant hurt.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

volcano said:


> ignore that bad advice. exercise the dog as much as possible, it cant hurt.


Tell me wise one, what bad advice?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Was playing with it 2-3 times a day when Ziva was small. It definitely increased/enhanced her prey drive. We have had to cut back to maybe once every few days as she is very obsessed with it. She will sit and stare at it. Every time we let her out in the back yard she stops and sniffs it (we keep it in the garage). I have had to hide it in the past. She does love it and it is a great training tool as mentioned by others. Plus, when we do play it really wears her out. Now that she is older, quicker and can anticipate movement very well, we have to be careful of skidding/sliding injuries.


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

My dog would definitely be obsessed with the flirt pole if it was out in plain sight...i keep mine in a different location (my mom's - she has a backyard). As soon as she sees it she gets really excited! She loves it...and so do I :wub:


----------

